# need tree ID & fungus? ID



## smauduit (Aug 12, 2009)

Two questions first is in Ohio please see pic. I need fungus ID. Second is tree ID. This one is in Montgomery AL. I think this is some type of ficus. Does anyone recognize the tree? Total of three pics (one fungus, two of unknown tree)

Public - Windows Live

Thanks, Sean


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Fungus= i don't know.
Tree= looks like a corkscrew willow.


----------



## smauduit (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, I think you are right. This is in Alabama. I'm from Ohio & I'm pretty certain willows are not allowed to be planted there (Weeping Willows), or at least that's what I have heard. Something about constriction & breakage of drain tiles & pipes. Has anyone else heard of this? I haven't seen anything written about that on the corkscrew. Could this be a problem?

Also, where would I go for the fungus thing?

Sean


----------

